# Post Your Feedback Here (Old)



## Chris Blount

Hello and welcome to IPTVConnection.com. Please post your comments and suggestions here as we continue to develop the site. 

Thank You!


----------



## Jason Nipp1367066120

Layout it straight forward. GUI seems to be ok... much better than some of the other vB alternatives I have seen.

Can I check out the admin controls?


----------



## Chris Blount

OK, I think we are almost ready for a larger testing audience. I need to make a few more tweeks and then I'm going to invite more users to take a look at the site.

Although we haven't officially launched yet, things are looking good. I have been playing around with various skins but haven't found anything I like yet. We also need a much better logo which will come in time. 

The good thing is that we finally have a home page "portal". I just need to change one of the files on the server to make it the initial landing page when people come to the site.


----------



## tfederov

Looks good so far, Chris. Hoping to see a lot of traffic on the Apple TV side.


----------



## bonscott87

Looking good!


----------



## Carl1367066121

I think someone commented on this elsewhere, but this seems like the right thread to post it in...

The forum links that appear at the top of the page for maneuvering the site should also appear at the bottom. That is almost exclusively where I use them on other forums.

IPTV Connection > Forum Operations Center > Forum Support

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## Jason Nipp1367066120

Took me a little bit to get the feel for updating my user settings but it was fairly straight forward after I figured it out. Seems like non-geek type peoples may have some trouble with it.


----------



## houskamp

don't know why my avatar still hasn't shown up..
well it shows on new posts but doesn't on main page..


----------



## Jason Nipp1367066120

Chris,

You may want to default the two options to off in the user mask template.


----------



## houskamp

is there an "approve freind request" option too? seems to auto add them.. don't want harsh showing up and trying to freinds us all


----------



## Chris Blount

I have turned the friends feature off for now.


----------



## 66stang351

SMOKE said:


> don't know why my avatar still hasn't shown up..
> well it shows on new posts but doesn't on main page..


I think that the pic on your profile is separate from your avatar...there is a separate link to upload photo.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

It looks good Chris.

It also looks like a lot of thought went into the forum setup. You seem to have covered all the bases. 

Very Nice. 

Mike


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

Very nice. I have only looked around a little bit so far, and it seems fairly easy to navigate, Although I too hope you figure out how to add the navigation at the bottom of each page as well as at the top.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

I am not seeing a "New Posts" link?


----------



## houskamp

seems this site will need to be moderated more.. more legal issues could popup on this topic..


----------



## Nolan1367066121

Chris Blount said:


> OK, I think we are almost ready for a larger testing audience. I need to make a few more tweeks and then I'm going to invite more users to take a look at the site.
> 
> Although we haven't officially launched yet, things are looking good. I have been playing around with various skins but haven't found anything I like yet. *We also need a much better logo which will come in time*.
> 
> The good thing is that we finally have a home page "portal". I just need to change one of the files on the server to make it the initial landing page when people come to the site.


I don't know about "Much" better. But I think this is somewhat better  
http://www.camera3.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4363&d=1297911951


----------



## Chris Blount

ndole_mbnd said:


> I don't know about "Much" better. But I think this is somewhat better
> http://www.camera3.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4363&d=1297911951


Not bad. We can try that one on for size.


----------



## Chris Blount

inkahauts said:


> I am not seeing a "New Posts" link?


The "View New Content" link on the upper right does the trick.


----------



## houskamp

Not sure where icon for a desktop shortcut come from but the one for here is tiny..


of course DBSTalk doesn't even have one..


----------



## Chris Blount

inkahauts said:


> Very nice. I have only looked around a little bit so far, and it seems fairly easy to navigate, Although I too hope you figure out how to add the navigation at the bottom of each page as well as at the top.


It will get there. Just have to take baby steps. Lots to do. It took me several months to get DBSTalk the way I wanted it and then development and tweaks went on for years after that.


----------



## Chris Blount

By the way, did anyone check out the mobile version of the site on the iPhone. It's actually not bad.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

Have you thought of adding a couple forums.  I don't see a general area for discussions on hardware, where people can go to compare different brands of devices, same for providers....

I would almost suggest lumping all the separate forums (for say hardware for example) into one for now, till you start having a lot more traffic, and then start breaking those into subforums of the main general ones.. Just a thought..


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

New content seems to always show that there is something new for me to see, even when I have already seen everything.


----------



## The Merg

Looks good Chris!

- Merg


----------



## MartyS

Chris... based on other forums, I find the reply and multi quote buttons at the bottom of the message confusing. When I hit "reply" I get a quoted message, which more often than not, I don't want.

I think there ought to be 3 buttons -- Reply, Quote and Multi Quote at the bottom of the message, just to avoid confusion.

Otherwise, it keeps looking better and better.


----------



## MartyS

Is there a nav button to go to first unread message in a forum? I can't seem to find it.

Also, the top of the forum shows...

* IPTV Connection
* > Forum Operations Center
* > Forum Support
* > Post Your Feedback Here

... on a single line. Can that be added at the bottom of the message thread for easier navigation?


----------



## MartyS

Also, Chris, you might want to add 2 more sections -- iPad and Android based pads. Streaming software is diffferent for the iPad in some cases (Netflix and Slingbox for sure) than their phone based counterparts.


----------



## Chris Blount

MartyS said:


> Also, Chris, you might want to add 2 more sections -- iPad and Android based pads. Streaming software is diffferent for the iPad in some cases (Netflix and Slingbox for sure) than their phone based counterparts.


I thought about that but I want to go ahead and lump those all in with the existing mobile forums at least for now. I did modify the iPhone forum to include the iPad since the apps are basically the same.


----------



## bonscott87

inkahauts said:


> I would almost suggest lumping all the separate forums (for say hardware for example) into one for now, till you start having a lot more traffic, and then start breaking those into subforums of the main general ones.. Just a thought..


My first impression also is that there does appear to be a lot of forums, in particular the hardware section. I might try consolidating some forums like put the Xbox, PS3 and Wii all in a single "console" forum and perhaps the Google TV, Apple TV, Roku, Boxee Box, etc. all in one forum for box solutions or something like that. Then in a year or two if traffic deems it you can separate them back out. I think right now a new user might feel a bit overwhelmed by the number of forums. Just my take on it though.

Now I like a separate forum for Windows Media Center but there are also other popular HTPC front ends like Sage TV and XBMC. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Chris Blount

bonscott87 said:


> My first impression also is that there does appear to be a lot of forums, in particular the hardware section. I might try consolidating some forums like put the Xbox, PS3 and Wii all in a single "console" forum and perhaps the Google TV, Apple TV, Roku, Boxee Box, etc. all in one forum for box solutions or something like that. Then in a year or two if traffic deems it you can separate them back out. I think right now a new user might feel a bit overwhelmed by the number of forums. Just my take on it though.
> 
> Now I like a separate forum for Windows Media Center but there are also other popular HTPC front ends like Sage TV and XBMC. Just something to keep in mind.


Good ideas. I've just joined the gaming console forums. The others I'm not too sure about yet. I want to see what sort of activity we get in them first before lumping them together.


----------



## MartyS

Chris Blount said:


> I thought about that but I want to go ahead and lump those all in with the existing mobile forums at least for now. I did modify the iPhone forum to include the iPad since the apps are basically the same.


OKay, I'll take a look at that. Thanks!


----------



## Jason Nipp1367066120

Chris Blount said:


> I have turned the friends feature off for now.


*sniff, sniff* Does that mean you don't want to be my friend?... *sniff sniff*


----------



## Chris Blount

inkahauts said:


> New content seems to always show that there is something new for me to see, even when I have already seen everything.


Yes but it should automatically drop off after 30 minutes or you can click "Mark forums read".


----------



## Chris Blount

inkahauts said:


> Very nice. I have only looked around a little bit so far, and it seems fairly easy to navigate, Although I too hope you figure out how to add the navigation at the bottom of each page as well as at the top.





MartyS said:


> Chris... based on other forums, I find the reply and multi quote buttons at the bottom of the message confusing. When I hit "reply" I get a quoted message, which more often than not, I don't want.
> 
> I think there ought to be 3 buttons -- Reply, Quote and Multi Quote at the bottom of the message, just to avoid confusion.
> 
> Otherwise, it keeps looking better and better.





MartyS said:


> Is there a nav button to go to first unread message in a forum? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Also, the top of the forum shows...
> 
> * IPTV Connection
> * > Forum Operations Center
> * > Forum Support
> * > Post Your Feedback Here
> 
> ... on a single line. Can that be added at the bottom of the message thread for easier navigation?


Good suggestions. Those features will be added soon. I don't want to mess too much with the templates until we get the skin of the forum installed.


----------



## The Merg

bonscott87 said:


> My first impression also is that there does appear to be a lot of forums, in particular the hardware section. I might try consolidating some forums like put the Xbox, PS3 and Wii all in a single "console" forum and perhaps the Google TV, Apple TV, Roku, Boxee Box, etc. all in one forum for box solutions or something like that. Then in a year or two if traffic deems it you can separate them back out. I think right now a new user might feel a bit overwhelmed by the number of forums. Just my take on it though.
> 
> Now I like a separate forum for Windows Media Center but there are also other popular HTPC front ends like Sage TV and XBMC. Just something to keep in mind.


+1 on that... I think the reduced number of forums makes for a better experience...

- Merg


----------



## bonscott87

Chris Blount said:


> Good ideas. I've just joined the gaming console forums. The others I'm not too sure about yet. I want to see what sort of activity we get in them first before lumping them together.


Looks good! The one thing on the streaming devices is there is more then just Google, Apple and Roku (forums you have now). There is WDTV, Boxee Box, other boxes as well and even built into TV's now so you'd almost need a "general" forum. I'm not exactly sure how to consolidate all that but maybe a general "Streaming Devices" forum for all of them and the more popular ones like perhaps Apple TV gets it's own subforum within that category over time as needed.

But I agree, early days and would be good to see what is popular and what isn't.

Another consolidation I can see if combining Uverse and Fios. Both already have very active and large user forums out there so for a while anyway I don't see a whole lot of traffic for those. Not sure what you'd name a combined one, maybe "IP Telco Providers" or something. I don't really know, but something to think about.


----------



## Chris Blount

OK, I have combined a few forums and created a general area. Don't know if I want to combine the rest. Let me think about it. I really would like to see at least the Apple TV and ROKU boxes given a fair shot at their own forum. They are popular enough to possibly get a following.


----------



## The Merg

Chris Blount said:


> OK, I have combined a few forums and created a general area. Don't know if I want to combine the rest. Let me think about it. I really would like to see at least the Apple TV and ROKU boxes given a fair shot at their own forum. They are popular enough to possibly get a following.


As Scott mentioned though, you are still missing a heading/forum for TV's that act as streaming devices. Don't know if you want to add that onto the BluRay/DVD forum or not.

Looking good though.

- Merg


----------



## Chris Blount

The Merg said:


> As Scott mentioned though, you are still missing a heading/forum for TV's that act as streaming devices. Don't know if you want to add that onto the BluRay/DVD forum or not.
> 
> Looking good though.
> 
> - Merg


Good one. Don't know if I like it there but I added "Display devices" to the Blu-Ray DVD forum heading. Might have to branch that one off though.


----------



## Chris Blount

MartyS said:


> Is there a nav button to go to first unread message in a forum? I can't seem to find it.


The button only shows up when there is something new to read. It's a tiny yellow icon next to the thread title name.


----------



## bonscott87

I like what you've done, I think it helps a lot. Give the Apple TV and Roku forums a chance to sink or swim on their own is a good choice for now, see what happens. It's not like forum reorgs don't happen. Heck, even ones the size of DBS go thru them.

Only other suggestion I can think of is to cut down on the forum descriptions which take up a *lot* of space (especially if you have the right sidebar on), Apple TV and Roku are perfect examples. I don't think you need that much of a description, the forum name should mostly speak for itself. I'd say no more then one line, maybe two similar to what you see on DBS. Now what you could do is take most of that description and put it in a sticky "explanation post" that not only explains the device/service for newbies but also what the forum is supposed to cover. I think that alone will tidy up the forum home page quite a bit.

Forum listing that needs this the most in my opinion would be:
Apple TV, Roku, Slingbox, MS Media Center (just a bit)

Oh, while I think about it, I think MS Media Center should probably be renamed to Windows Media Center. I'm not sure anyone actually calls it MS Media Center. And the abbreviation is WMC which goes with Windows vs. MS.


----------



## houskamp

For some reason spellcheck doesn't work here.. works on C3 and dbstalk..


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

I like the changes too, although I think there might be more than 4 Streaming services, so you might want to add a general discussion to that section as well..


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

Ok, this might sounds like I am crazy, but maybe mobile should be at the top, followed by the hardware one... I just think that I{TV is probably more used and wanted mobile than at home at the moment.


----------



## David Bott

*Internet Streaming Services is missing Vudu. (Owned by Walmart) http://www.vudu.com/*


----------



## Nolan1367066121

Chris Blount said:


> Not bad. We can try that one on for size.


Played around with this one for a few minutes tonight. It's a little prettier  
See what you think.

http://www.camera3.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4369&d=1298079975


----------



## David Bott

Nice. But don't knock yourself out as we will be having a complete themed skin made.


----------



## The Merg

ndole_mbnd said:


> Played around with this one for a few minutes tonight. It's a little prettier
> See what you think.
> 
> http://www.camera3.o...69&d=1298079975


I think someone forgot what The Shadow does... 

- Merg


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Carl said:


> I think someone commented on this elsewhere, but this seems like the right thread to post it in...
> 
> The forum links that appear at the top of the page for maneuvering the site should also appear at the bottom. That is almost exclusively where I use them on other forums.
> 
> IPTV Connection > Forum Operations Center > Forum Support
> 
> Thanks,
> Carl


I agree, going back to the top is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Dave291367066120

I might be missing it, but is there a "new posts" button?


----------



## bonscott87

Dave29 said:


> I might be missing it, but is there a "new posts" button?


Upper right, under the search box. Link is "View New Content".


----------



## Dave291367066120

bonscott87 said:


> Upper right, under the search box. Link is "View New Content".


Thanks, I found it about 2 minutes ago.


----------



## MartyS

Carl said:


> I think someone commented on this elsewhere, but this seems like the right thread to post it in...
> 
> The forum links that appear at the top of the page for maneuvering the site should also appear at the bottom. That is almost exclusively where I use them on other forums.
> 
> IPTV Connection > Forum Operations Center > Forum Support
> 
> Thanks,
> Carl


Gonna jump on this one too... it really should be at the bottom as well as the top. Like Carl, I use that the most on almost every forum I visit.


----------



## Dave291367066120

MartyS said:


> Gonna jump on this one too... it really should be at the bottom as well as the top. Like Carl, I use that the most on almost every forum I visit.


Yep, I agree too. I use the buttons at the bottom of the page to navigate every time I hit the bottom of a page. Very helpful.


----------



## Chris Blount

Dave29 said:


> Yep, I agree too. I use the buttons at the bottom of the page to navigate every time I hit the bottom of a page. Very helpful.


Yes, that change will be made after the new skin and logo are installed. I'm sort of waiting until then before I start messing with the templates.


----------



## 66stang351

Just used the drop down list at the bottom of the page to navigate. I selected "Forum Home"...it sent me to the portal tab instead.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Is there a mobile app in the future of the site or is it Tapatalk compatible?


----------



## MartyS

scottandregan said:


> Is there a mobile app in the future of the site or is it Tapatalk compatible?


I just logged on to ask the identical question. I know one other IPTV forum that's working with Tapatalk, so that might be the place to start.

Also, just checked the Tapatalk home page at http://tapatalk.com/ and it shows the IP Board being supported.


----------



## Chris Blount

scottandregan said:


> Is there a mobile app in the future of the site or is it Tapatalk compatible?


There are no plans yet. Once the site gets going we will look at it. I use the mobile version of the site and it seems to work pretty good for now.


----------



## MartyS

Chris, I'm noticing that the icons on the left of the forum listing aren't working properly. Sometimes they show new messages in a forum (with the folder being dark blue) but when I go into the forum, there's nothing new.

When I come back out to the forum list, the icon is still dark. It happened with the ROKU forum and one other.

Should that not be highlighted only when there's new messages? Also, is there any way in the software to be able to click on that icon and have it do something other than become transparent (like maybe take you to the forum?).


----------



## Chris Blount

MartyS said:


> Chris, I'm noticing that the icons on the left of the forum listing aren't working properly. Sometimes they show new messages in a forum (with the folder being dark blue) but when I go into the forum, there's nothing new.
> 
> When I come back out to the forum list, the icon is still dark. It happened with the ROKU forum and one other.
> 
> Should that not be highlighted only when there's new messages? Also, is there any way in the software to be able to click on that icon and have it do something other than become transparent (like maybe take you to the forum?).


Probably but like I said, I'm not planning any template work until the skin is installed.


----------



## David Bott

Running into some issues with the new skinning as the designer that was working on it has seemed to vanish. Now starting over looking for a new skinner and have some feelers out. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## MartyS

iptvconn said:


> Running into some issues with the new skinning as the designer that was working on it has seemed to vanish. Now starting over looking for a new skinner and have some feelers out. Sorry for the delay.


What's the saying...

Excrement Occurs.... :lol: :lol:

Hope you didn't pay him too much up front.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

It would be nice to have a bit larger and bolder font when typing our posts, somewhat similar to the font in the actual post.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Can we have an "Other" in internet streaming services? I was playing with my Sony TV over the weekend and in the menu's was a free service, movies and tv shows that is called Crackle Tv. I works great, and it also works on a regular PC. There were somewhere around 300 movies IIRC. While there is no press release on this I could do a little write up on it and post a link.

EDIT: I will post here and you can decide if if fits somewhere on the site.

*Crackle, Sony Pictures Entertainment premium video entertainment network.

This website http://crackle.com is designed to work with Google TV, available in the Spotlight section. It offers FREE, unedited and uncensored movies and television shows with a short commercial at the beginning of the movie and at intervals in between.

Crackle TV is built into my Sony tv (internet connected) and is also available online.

See the full release Here. http://igadgetlife.com/internet/press/crackle-builds-optimized-site-for-google-tv/*


----------



## Chris Blount

scottandregan said:


> Can we have an "Other" in internet streaming services? I was playing with my Sony TV over the weekend and in the menu's was a free service, movies and tv shows that is called Crackle Tv. I works great, and it also works on a regular PC. There were somewhere around 300 movies IIRC. While there is no press release on this I could do a little write up on it and post a link.
> 
> EDIT: I will post here and you can decide if if fits somewhere on the site.
> 
> *Crackle, Sony Pictures Entertainment premium video entertainment network.
> 
> This website http://crackle.com is designed to work with Google TV, available in the Spotlight section. It offers FREE, unedited and uncensored movies and television shows with a short commercial at the beginning of the movie and at intervals in between.
> 
> Crackle TV is built into my Sony tv (internet connected) and is also available online.
> 
> See the full release Here. http://igadgetlife.com/internet/press/crackle-builds-optimized-site-for-google-tv/*


I have created the general forum so feel free post your news in that area.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

How does this forum track what threads and such we have read? Is it by cookies, or by database. I know the only thing I don;t care for about DBSTalk is that it seems to be by cookies, so every time I sign on at a different computer, it doesn't have the proper read not read marks...


----------



## MartyS

Chris... really liking the new skin...


----------



## Scott Kocourek

New skin looks great!


----------



## Chris Blount

inkahauts said:


> How does this forum track what threads and such we have read? Is it by cookies, or by database. I know the only thing I don;t care for about DBSTalk is that it seems to be by cookies, so every time I sign on at a different computer, it doesn't have the proper read not read marks...


It's cookie based. I don't quite understand the issue you are having. The cookies should track you no matter what computer you are on. For instance, if you mark the forums read on one computer and login to another, those forums should still be marked read.


----------



## David Bott

Chris...The cookies of course do not follow you from machine to machine of course. This his concern. 

But I did just test, it seems to follow you by user name so kept on the server. I came in on this machine, marked some forums read, went to another machine, logged in, those forums were still marked as read.


----------



## Chris Blount

We are closing this topic in favor of a new "feedback" thread to start new with the official widespread launch of the site.


----------

